# htaccess und mehrer Ebenen!



## Seven Secrets (10. August 2007)

Hallo,

Ich habe ein verzeichenes, welches durch htaccess geschützt ist. In diesem Verzeichnes soll ein weiteres Unterverzeichnis eingerichtet werden, was jedoch eine eine weiter Anmeldugn benötig. Läßt sich so etwas mit htaccess regeln?

Greetz, Seven


----------



## Neurodeamon (26. August 2007)

Ich denke das es ohne Probleme gehen sollte. Du mußt nur im Unterverzeichnis eine weitere Benutzerauthentifizierung einbauen und lediglich neue Passworte als im Übergeordneten Verzeichnis verwenden.
Der Server müsste, soweit meine Theorie stimmt, die in der Browsersession gespeicherten Daten vergleichen, feststellen das Benutzername/Passwort nicht mehr stimmt und die Anmeldeaufforderung aufrufen.


----------



## Seven Secrets (26. August 2007)

Das habe ich schon versucht. Leider ist die Schutzvererbung wohl dem im Weg. Wenn ich mich am übergeordneten Verzeichnis anmelde, gilt das für alle anderen auch. Selbst, wenn ich den Unterverzeichnissen nen neuen Schutz gebe.


----------



## Neurodeamon (26. August 2007)

Habe es gerade ausprobiert und es funktioniert wunderbar.
Wie bereits geschrieben Benutzername/Passwort dürfen natürlich nicht übereinstimmen, sonst ist es logisch das die Vererbung dafür sorgt das eine erneute Authentifizierung nicht erfolgt.

Beispiel im Anhang:

Ordner "blubb"
Benutzer: 1
Passwort: 1

Unterordner "arg"
Benutzer: 2
Passwort: 2

Benutzername und Passwort wird vom Wechseln des Ordners "blubb" zu "arg" nochmal abgefragt und ebenso beim zurückwechseln.


----------

